# cause and effect



## kyogre77 (May 26, 2010)

just a back and forth cause and effect game. 8D

example:

person1: cause: i ate a stapler 

person2: effect: now you can fasten papers together anytime you fart. :p

cause: i dream of wii


and so forth. ill start first:

--------------- 

cause: potatoes are raining from the sky


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 26, 2010)

effect: The Irish potato famine has ended

cause: Morgan Freeman is elected president


----------



## Karkat Vantas (May 26, 2010)

Effect: Meteors kill everyone on the earth.

Cause: I got drunk and pet an elephant.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (May 26, 2010)

Effect: The elephant punches you for insulting President Freeman. You see pink elephants.

Cause: It rains those round white paper pieces that come out of hole punchers when you hold them sideways.


----------



## Patar (May 26, 2010)

Effect: They turn into Frisbees

Cause: Eggs are now used as grenades


----------



## ... (May 27, 2010)

*Effect:* The world stinks of battles past.

*Cause:* I sit on my phone and butt-dial President Freeman.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (May 27, 2010)

Effect: He answers, and you are hypnotized by his voice.

Cause: You are hypnotized by President Freeman's voice.


----------



## Patar (May 27, 2010)

Effect: It blows up your brain

Cause: President Freeman is impeached because he murdered someone.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 27, 2010)

Effect: The Senate unanimously votes for him to stay in office

Cause: President Freeman appoints Eduard Khil as Supreme Court Justice.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (May 27, 2010)

Effect: He succeeds, sending Elena Kagen on a RAAAAAGE.

Cause: Elena Kagen is on a RAAAAAGE.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 30, 2010)

Effect: She meets me armed with my Ultima Weapon: The Silver Mane Kunai!

Cause: I am armed with my Ultima Weapon: The Silver Mane Kunai!


----------

